# Is this place legit rescue??



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw on petfinder this place and of course could well be legit... but of course when I see "MO" my 'ears perk up'. I looksd up and saw some reviews.. some good... others which bothered me was it was stated that they don't let you go see where the dogs are kept. ( I don't know for certain of that be true ...but concerns me as more than one stated it. ) Someone also stated they they don't want volunteers.... hmmmmmmmm? 
It seems they don't have foster homes either... seems all are kept athe the one facility.. again something 'feels' off to me.

Would love to know if anyone knows of this place? .. "Posh Puppies Rescue" 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/MO449.html


Ok so here's the petfinder page 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/she...shelterid=MO449


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well I just looked and left, looks like either a mill or maybe pics of other people's dogs. I mean if they have nothing to hide why so secretive?
One little one really caught my eye though, the little Maltese. What a little cutie....


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

all of them say purebred, how does a rescue know if they are purebred some of them look like mixes to me. There is also alot of the same breed around the same age. Isn't it hard for a rescue to get alot of the same breed at the same age?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I know a bit about St. Louis and the address seemed odd so I used google maps. It doesn't look like a neighborhood that would have a legitimate rescue located there.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't know of this group but I wouldn't jump to conclusions, good or bad. They may well be a group that buys dogs at puppymill cull auctions (and God knows they are in the heart of mill country) which would explain why they have so many of certain breeds around the same age at any given time. And looking at the prices on their Petfinder ads, I don't find them out of line. Vet check, spay/neuter, vaccinations, heartworm check, worming adds up even when bringing dogs to a vet willing to give deep discounts. Food, housing, and all the other overhead costs factor into the price, too.

As for purebred vs. mixed breed, most rescues will determine the breed based on what they are told from whoever is surrendering the dog so long as it appears that the dog has the obvious characteristics of that breed.

It may be that the dogs in this rescue group are housed in foster homes and brought to the adoption center once they are ready for adoption. Our local Petsmart has a cat adoption center. The kittens and cats live in foster home situations until they are ready to be placed, then they are brought to the adoption center to live until placement. 

There are many shelters around here that no longer allow potential adopters to visit the living quarters of the animals. They do have pictures posted in lobby areas and visiting rooms for potential adopters to spend time with the animals. In picking up rescue Maltese from shelters, I have been brought "out back". It's tough on the dogs and the shelter workers having strangers roaming through the area where dogs are housed. The dogs generally react (a cacaphony of barking, running, jumping) while the shelter workers are trying to get their work done, i.e., feeding, exercising, cleaning, etc. No situation is perfect.

Most small rescue groups do not have a shelter or adoption center. The dogs live in foster homes. People apply to adopt a dog that they have seen on Petfinder or via a rescue's website. Most of these rescue groups do not allow people to come to their home to visit the dog; instead they bring the dog to the potential adopter's home. It allows the rescue groups to meet the adopter and see the environment where potentially the dog may be living. It also affords the person fostering the dog to maintain some measure of privacy in their own life.

Just some food for thought ....

MaryH


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I do think they seem to focus on taking pups from mills so that could well explain a lot. 

Thank you Mary for your insight ... you put forth answers to my questions/concerns that make sense. I never would want to 'mar' a well intentioned rescue, but over the years know a few "bad-eggs' have slipped thru the cracks on petfinder and 
when I see one that seems 'different' to me I like to check to see if anyone knows about them. 

When I hear people talking about getting a pooch either in my area or on other boards I try to lead them to search petfinder.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Nov 16 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852045


> I do think they seem to focus on taking pups from mills so that could well explain a lot.
> 
> Thank you Mary for your insight ... you put forth answers to my questions/concerns that make sense. I never would want to 'mar' a well intentioned rescue, but over the years know a few "bad-eggs' have slipped thru the cracks on petfinder and
> when I see one that seems 'different' to me I like to check to see if anyone knows about them.
> ...


i hope it is legit but it made me think 'hmmmm' Sooo many dogs!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope this place is legit. I read through most of the stories, and they do say these pups come from commercial puppy mills. As for price, theirs are very low. Most of the prices they are asking are lower than our own Maltese Rescue groups. All of the ads for the dogs say they are spayed/neutered so it seems they are trying to be responsible. I never heard of a mill that spayed/neutered. If the information they post is correct, they seem to be doing a good thing. They also list some of the flaws in the dogs. Lets hope these are some of the good guys.


----------

